# Johnyrock's 20L Vert VERY PIC HEAVY



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's pics. This tank is for imitators. Heavily planted tank! I have some extra cuttings and i'll grow them in the green house. I have 7 mother broms pupping and 3 large wandering jew red that I will take plants from.








































































































































































Thanks for looking at my 23 pictures lol!


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys. This is with all the plants it'll ever have. My other thread/journal on this tank has a plant list. I got all these plants from Josh's frogs and Ebay. 
Plants: $30
Tank: $5 (Goodwill)
Great stuff Gaps and Cracks: $4
Black silicone: $12
Glass for doors: $3.50 for 11 1/2" x 23 1/4" and $1.60 for 11 1/2" x 5 1/2"
Peat moss: 5 CU feet for $11.50
Light fixture (homemade): 5$
2-13w CLF bulbs: $8
Eggcrate/landscape fabric False Bottom: 20$ for 4x2 eggcrate and 120 sq ft fabric
ABG mix: $6
Cocohut: Homemade- Free
Pots: Already had them, free
Airline tubing for drainage: $4
2 weeks of work and prep: Priceless 
Total: $111.50
I also cut a brom pup off and placed it elsewhere.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a 20L tank sitting in my basement and i dont know if i should commit to building another since i already have a 60 gallon in my room with luecs. Seeing these pics makes me wanna build the 20L.BTW, did you buy the conversion kit or did u make it yourself? Also, what light fixture are you using?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Great Tank and what are you planning to house? Seems like a good tank for luecs.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> I have a 20L tank sitting in my basement and i dont know if i should commit to building another since i already have a 60 gallon in my room with luecs. Seeing these pics makes me wanna build the 20L.BTW, did you buy the conversion kit or did u make it yourself? Also, what light fixture are you using?


Sorry for the late reply. I made my own conversion kit. AAAfrogs has and still is waiting to get more hinges for their kits, and they were the only ones that make 29g/20 long kits. I just went to ace and bought 2 pieces of glass (sizes shown on my reply to this thread) for a few dollars. Then I wen't onto USplastics and bought a 12 inch piano hinge and cut it 1/2 an inch, then bought a set of acrylic hatches so it doesn't fall. I made the mistake of trying to save some money by making a silicone hinge and using velcro as a hatch. I ordered the new stuff to replace. I was inspired to do this by someone that has a 20L tank and set it up. His name is Krenshaw22. As for lighting, i'm using 2 -13 watt compact flurecents which give very good light and the broms are starting to show off more colour.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Great Tank and what are you planning to house? Seems like a good tank for luecs.



Haha, you seem like a luec keeper yourself  As much as I love luecs though. this is going to house 1 imitator to start then maybe i'll get another.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tanks looking real good and nice. Ready to see it with frogs and stuff. I also added wnadering Jew and a white rabbit foot cutting into mine today also ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

High five on this build - very nice

You also deserve kudos on the budget build 

Saw the digital therm pics - gave me tool drool HA - been tempted to pick one up - uuuhh uuhhh uhhh


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

El Saptio Joyas said:


> High five on this build - very nice
> 
> You also deserve kudos on the budget build
> 
> Saw the digital therm pics - gave me tool drool HA - been tempted to pick one up - uuuhh uuhhh uhhh


Yeah that digital therm is awesome, it's really come in handly and is very accurate. I just wish it could tell me the air temp and not just the surface temp.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Tanks looking real good and nice. Ready to see it with frogs and stuff. I also added wnadering Jew and a white rabbit foot cutting into mine today also ill post pics tomorrow.


Thanks! The wandering jew will slowly start to take over lol. Mine has set out 2 new runners with 3 or so leaves already. I can't tell you much on the rabbits foot, but mine looks good but it has so many leaves it's hard to notice growth yet.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's what I'm worried about on wandering Jew gonna have to stay a top of pruning with it. My ran its foot has one leaf on it as that's how I got the cutting and about 3 inch rhizome root


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much. if you guide it it will cover up things (if you want). I have yet to prune it, though it's defiantly not the fastest grower in my tank. Isn't your tank comepletly sealed up? I'm having people tell me that my temperature issues are from it being sealed up 100% and no tanks should be sealed. So confused :/


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine is actually not 100% closed up it has tiny slits in the back that air is let out of and I open the viv a few times a day. It keeps the plants from being to moist and allows dryer air into the viv and it keeps it from just stagnating stale air from staying in there too long.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok thank you. i open my viv 4 times a day for misting/working on tank and my plants are all ok. i'm going to figure out if I can squeeze some airline tubing through the glass door and hook it up to an airpump so I can cool things down.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> Ok thank you. i open my viv 4 times a day for misting/working on tank and my plants are all ok. i'm going to figure out if I can squeeze some airline tubing through the glass door and hook it up to an airpump so I can cool things down.


That amount of opening it should be sufficient as for the air line tubing and air pump I don't know much about that


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> That amount of opening it should be sufficient as for the air line tubing and air pump I don't know much about that


I tried the airline tubing and I couldn't shut the door all the way, so that won't work. I think i'll have to get one of the AC units I have laying around here and install it but the only huge issue is my windows dont go up and down so i'd have to cut a hole in the wall.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Besides cutting a hole in your wall you couldn't drill a hole into the viv just large enough to fit the airline tubing.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Besides cutting a hole in your wall you couldn't drill a hole into the viv just large enough to fit the airline tubing.


Nope. I did a test to see how I could cut glass and there was a thin coat of glass powder on everything within 3 feet. Imagine that in my tank! I would of done that a loooong time ago for a mistking nozzle and a few other things but I didn't think of it when I was setting up this tank.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Have you considered what everyone else had posted about switched light cyle. Etc


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Have you considered what everyone else had posted about switched light cyle. Etc


No but i'm thinking about doing it.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

But with all the fans I just put in my temps are in the 60s lol!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Sweet tank!


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

fishr said:


> Sweet tank!


Thank you.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello guys. I ordered 1 Wingless D. Melanogaster Fruit Fly Culture - 32oz and will get frogs once that gets booming. Thanks for all of your support guys. Input is always welcome too.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's great grow in pictures, and showing of my new camera I just paid lots of money for!
ME!

P7230076 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230075 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230074 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230072 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230071 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230070 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230069 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230068 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230067 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230066 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230065 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230064 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230063 by johnyrocks, on Flickr
This thing keeps growing non stop! Look at its roots!

P7230061 by johnyrocks, on Flickr
N. Zoe

P7230060 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230059 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230056 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230058 by johnyrocks, on Flickr

P7230057 by johnyrocks, on Flickr
FULL TANK SHOT! Compare to the last! This thing is growing like F*CKING SH*T IMA GROW NON STOP UNLESS THIS KID GIVES MEH SOME DOPE!

P7230055 by johnyrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Its all looking good...


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys. My computer is acting up, but i've taken the advice of many people. I took the glass door off (I already had to install a new hinge, etc) so it was no biggy. But I decided, I had a few window screens that are broken laying around, and decided to make a vent for the tank. The vent is a bit bigger than I wanted (3" vent vs 1" vent) because the corner connectors were really long. Oh well. Then all I had besides the mesh that was on the broken screens was a white No see "um" netting. So I did that. I'll post pics soon.


----------

